# NFTS or LFS?



## Ali J.

Hi, 
I wanted to know which one of these film schools are better: NFTS (National Film & TV School) or LFS (London Film School)? Can somebody please help. I know it is much harder getting into NFTS but not sure if it's necessarily better than LFS?
Thanks,
AJ


----------



## Daniel G

From what I understand NFTS is more reputable, with better facilities and more contacts in the British TV and Film industry. BBC does a lot of their recruiting straight out of there. However it is not exactly in London, it's a bit out and commuting from the city can be expensive. 

That said, LFS is right in the heart of London - Covent Gardens - and living in the city may require the harvesting of spare organs. LFS is more open to foreigners than NFTS which gives it a more multicultural setting (then, it is London). LFS is also associated with the British Film Institute and LFS has something do to with the BAFTAs every year. They gear themselves as more as a film school whilst NFTS is more TV/technical college.

They're both 2 year MA (not MFA) Degrees, though that's just the way they put it in the UK.

For film production and screenwriting LFS has three entries per year whilst NFTS only has 1 for film and I think maybe two for screenwriting.

Best of luck.


----------



## Ali J.

Thanks for the info Daniel. I also thought NFTS to be more specialized and technical than LFS. And they have a much more rigid admission criteria.


----------



## Filmlover25

I've researched both schools extensively and have elected to go to LFS. NFTS is more selective, but that doesn't mean it's any better. 

NFTS is in the suburbs of London and is quite far away from central. If you're studying there, you're pretty much going to spend the majority of your time on campus and away from central London. It's more of a technical school than a film school. It's not nearly as international as LFS. It's certainly cheaper than LFS for UK residents though, so that's a big plus.

LFS is right in the heart of London and therefore puts you in much greater proximity to events/connections/etc...It has a solid list of successful alumni and a very good reputation. It's structured as a film school that teaches you all aspects of filmmaking. The prices at LFS are all inclusive, which I found to be great because most film schools don't factor in the thousands of extra dollars you'll pay for film stock. 

But in the end, I firmly believe that film school is what you make of it. Coppola or Scorsese would still be legends even if they went to unknown state schools (although I'm sure UCLA and NYU helped)

So I guess it boils down to personal preference and comfort. Do you want to live in the city or in the suburbs? Do you want highly specialized training or a general practical education in making films? How much are you willing to spend?

I hope this helps...and good luck!


----------



## Race_Bannon

Filmlover25 and Daniel G

Thank you so much for your great advice. I'm from the US, but am working odd-jobs in London at the moment and preparing to apply to film schools in the fall. 

Up to this point, I've been dead-set on going to NYU or Columbia because I wanted my film education to be done in the US, especially NYC. But, living here is really opening me up to new possibilities for my future. I've heard the names NFTS and LFS before, but have never really looked into them.

I'm just curious about one thing. Would attending a film school in the UK over one in the US cut me off from potential connections in the US film industry? Do the students generally seek work in the British film and tv industry after graduating from one of these schools? Or, is it possible to use your education in the US? I would love to spend more time in London, but I do not want to cut myself off from a possibly great opportunity in the US.

Filmlover25, do plan on working in the UK after finishing at LFS? Or do you hope to move back to LA?

Thanks again


----------



## Daniel G

Race,

At the end of the day, it's where you make your connections. London is a great opportunity as the biggest film hub in Europe. Sure, not being in the US restricts you somewhat, but it's a pretty fast paced and globalized world these days and NY is a 5 1/2 hour flight away.

Besides, there are a lot of film/ad companies with offices in London, NY and LA. eg. I did an internship at ICON in Sydney, which also happens to have offices in LA and London as well.

Also, Being in London opens you up to the massive advertising industry focused in London, Paris and Berlin, and thank god for the European Union for the ease of travel and the mobility of labour.

There was a good chance I was going to go to London, but at the end of the day, got talked into LA. However, after I'm done at USC, I still intend to do some proper time in the above mentioned cities.

To answer one of your questions, people from NFTS tend to get streamlined into the BBC and into TV. There is a trend in British cinema though - with many exceptions - for its personnel to come from TV. Stephen Frears and Frank Oz in fact, still directs TV all the time.

Go check out LFS in Covent Gardens and take the tube over to Beaconsfield for NFTS. I'm sure you can schedule a tour. Best of luck!


----------



## Filmlover25

Hey Race,

It's funny because I had the exact same concerns as you do. After a lot of thought and research I came to the conclusion that going to film school in London can in fact be an asset, even if you intend on working in the US film industry. 

Firstly, the British film industry is going through quite an interesting revival. Tons of new films are being made there and the opportunities for work are growing exponentially. You'll have plenty of chances to make some great connections and have plenty of experience. 

Second- just take a look at the films, directors and actors being nominated for oscars in the past few years and you'll see that a TON of them have been produced, directed, and acted by british talent who were trained in the UK. Look at how many American movies PREMIER in London before New York or LA (ie: Sex and the City!)  Hollywood is closely connected to the british film industry and a success in London will be recognized in LA. 

Third- Again I believe an education in film is what you make of it. A great film made anywhere is still a great film and will get recognition.

Fourth- Take a look at the alumni list of LFS and NFTS. There are tons of successful DOP's, editors, Directors who worked in Hollywood films, the most famous being Michael Mann. I'm sure the schools in London know that the film mecca is Los Angeles and will therefore prepare students to deal with this fact. 

Fifth- LFS is in the heart of London. NFTS is in the 'burbs. I for one can't imagine studying and making films in the suburbs. So for me it was quite an easy choice between the two. 

I actually plan on staying and working in London because I'm in love with the city and I feel that the industry there is going through a fantastic transformation that's much more exciting than the status quo, well established studios of LA. I'm all for independent cinema.I went to USC for undergrad, and trust me, 'SC is very, very Hollywood- which could be a good or bad thing, depending on what you want


----------



## BillyD

Great topic.

Last year I was right where you guys are now - an American living in London and set on going to film school there, either at NFTS or LFS.

Before committing, I tried a short course at the Met Film School in Ealing to give me a taste of attending film school abroad.  It was a great experience and I learned a lot.

I'd recommend the same if you have the time and money.


----------



## Race_Bannon

Thank you so much guys. Amazing insight.

Great topic is right. And great advice. I'm definitely going to check out LFS and possibly NFTS. 

I had no idea that the British film industry was going through such a transformation. I guess it makes sense if you look at the recent successes of some of the British actors and filmmakers. I guess I just never saw it as anything different from what they have been doing. I always assumed the British had a strong presence in Hollywood. But is it true? I hope so.

What do you foresee for the future of the British film industry? 

Are more films going to be produced annually to give the UK a bigger slice of the global market? Or will the British continue to get Hollywood recognition? Do you see it as a time when British film could really start something new, where they don't necessarily increase in numbers (bank), but just grab the attention of the film world because of the quality? Is this the next New Wave? lol, well, I don't know about that, but this is just too cool to not talk about. 

Is London the next epicenter of the art film?


----------



## Daniel G

I don't really see the British Film Industry going through a New Wave, however it is going through an infrastructure boom. The BBC and BFI are putting more money into big budget films and TV shows. The global success of Harry Potter has virtually made London one of the number one destinations for CGI. It's becoming more and more recognized to shoot large budget films. Soho for instance is full of post-production houses. And the more the European Union opens up, the more profitable UK made products will be over US.


----------



## Zumbi

Cool.

Really good topic indeed.
I had the same doubt  between NTFS and LFS before.
But, ultimately, I'm thinkinf seriously to go to LA, try UCLA or USC (putting more doubts in my mind).

I'm happy to hear that LFS is really good.
I went there to take a look... Looks nice.
My actual problem is that the SCHOLLARSHIP for UE citizens at LFS now have the condition that you need to live 3 years on UE to be granted.
But, hopefully there should be more options for grants and schollarships... Does anybody knows more about this?


----------



## tantalus

I am actually concerned about LFS.  I have been asking around and it seems most of my film professors haven't heard of it, while they have heard of NFTS--and very good things at that.  I was wondering about LFS's national and international reputation.  While I think I do want to end up in London doing film, I want to make sure that LFS is an actual respectable and good school.  It's approximately the same cost as NYU and USC.  I am wondering if I would get as much out of it as I would at either of these other schools.  Some reviews I have read online recently seemed quite negative.  My particular interest is in directing feature films.  I know you get out of film school what you put into it, but I guess I am wondering whether there is more to get out of another school. Has anyone here been to LFS as a student?  Can anyone assuage my concerns?  I have to make a decision about the school rather soon.


----------



## Arwas

Dear people,

As I am very new to this forum, I have read everything you guys wrote. I live right by NFTS and I am currently 17 years old. I have wanted to be in the film industry since I can remember and now as I get close to making choices I was wondering whether I could get advice from all you people. Do you reckon I should do NFTS? or go to a college or something? I am very new to this and therefor know nothing :/ I read on the website that a lot of the people who apply there are above 20 and it makes me think, maybe I should go to a proper college first? Or should I do this school and it will open me up in my early life? 

Thank you very much, 
Hope to hear soon,
Roy.


----------



## youthquake

At your age I would suggest taking some of their non-degree courses before applying for the MA programmes.

This will make it so that you can gain more knowledge and also get to know the faculty for when you do decide to apply for MA courses. Remember if you are not going to university - to go directly into the MA programme you need a very strong portfolio . That's why I suggest taking the non-degree courses.

Best of luck! I will be applying for the MA programmes this year. So maybe I will see you around!


----------



## Arwas

I actually already have a couple of art works, movies, and websites I have made. I also just finished writing a new movie I want to film. And i have experience with many of the softwares for movie editing, After effects, final cut pro, flash, photoshop, dreamweaver. I don't only make movies tho  And I'm going to NYFA this summer for a three week course and will probably get myself another movie into my portfolio, do you reckon thats enough? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## fanfilm

Hey 
actually I dont think its that easy to get in. you should take your time. maybe 2 years working strong on your portfolio. the acceptance rate is very low and as its a MA program most people do have an BA in something before they get in. 
good luck!


----------



## Arwas

Ahhh thats cool, I was thinking that was an issue. Since I have to take 2 years in some college, Which college do you reckon I should apply to in order to do film production, I heard The arts university of bournemouth in UK is good? And in the USA? I mean, i'm an average student and my english isn't PERFECT! So itll be hard for me to get into the BEST college. Any suggestions? 

Thank you


----------



## ross

Hi All can someone advice me I am 41yrs old workied in computer industries for couple of yrs and since kid wanted to do film making course, everone is advising me its too late to start new carrer...i want to do MA in film making might from LFS, any advice much appreciated
Ross


----------



## Mike_V

I'm in the MFA program at chapman for film production with an emphasis in editing and i've seen producers and directors who are in their 40s in the program, so no, i do not think you're too late to start a new career. the point is if you fell out of love with what you're doing and feel that you have a new passion you can go after and succeed in, then maybe it's a good idea.


----------



## ross

thanks Mike....much appreciated are you doing course from London


----------



## HedgesPictures

When I was considering film school LFS was on my list. I can't recall why the other was not. LFS looks like a nice program since it keeps you busy. I liked a lot of what they had to offer. The students look like they are constantly busy making movies.

That being said, I'd have never heard of the program here in the USA if I hadn't specifically gone looking for film schools, and in London.


----------



## DocumentaryTube

You can't go wrong with either school, but to be honest, I see NFTS being the more useful as a school than LFS. I wish you luck on your decision, because either way, you'll have fun.


----------



## Regs

Hi All,

Is there anybody who have applied for LFS or NFTS this year or any current student from these schools?

I had few questions regarding these schools:

1) I could not find much reviews about LFS.Is the MA program any good?
2) I am planning to apply for NFTS for cinematogrpahy but I don't have experience handling camera. I have written,directed and edited all of my shorts. Would that be helpful?

It would be really helpful if someone can answer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZhangRuoxuan

hey?Regs?i have get the offer of LFS alrealdy, i believe you can find enough imfomation from the website of LFS, and trust me, it's really good, maybe it's the best film
school in UK.
And, the second question, in my knowlege, NTFS needs pofessional skill before you applied, so, i think you need to express you passion.
good luck


----------



## Lucy

well, I used to have the same problem with the NFTS or LFS things. I tried to connect and get some advice from the professors in UK teaching visual art now.

They usually say things like that: The LFS has a good reputation. However, it is not generally considered the best film school in the UK. That is the National Film and Television School, at Beaconsfield, a few miles outside London.

That's the exact words I get from some professors, hoping it would do some help to your guys.

well, you know, it is not a final answer, just some individual's opinion, hoping that there are more guys actually attending the courses now or having graduated from the two schools providing more advice.


----------



## NFTS GRADUATE

Hi,
I have decided to share my experience at NFTS in the hope that it will help you taking a decision.
I have graduated at NFTS not so many years ago and these are some of my reasons for regretting it:

*MONEY*
The course is very expensive and to that there is to add accommodation and living. Really for many of the courses is very difficult to keep travelling from/ to London, as trains connecting are not very frequent, you feel you are missing out, and obviously the added price of an year travel card. I have come out with a huge debt that pushed me to have to get all the jobs I could...which eventually effected my work and reputation. And even worst my passion .. if you keep doing bad work because you must it really digs into your ability to love what you are doing. Trust me,...a huge debt is not what you need to get started.

*THE GAME*
A part a few  very nice caring people NFTS feels like an Industry...ruthless and money driven. The reason why you have heard of NFTS and not LFS is because NFTS takes good care of advertising its successful student. This may seem a positive but really is not. Hang with me here. Once you have paid and you are in you are going to have to fight for things that you would think were part of your curriculum. Basic stuff: Tutor interest in your work and feedbacks are not given unless you literally pray for it..equipment availability is a real battle (they just haven't got enough for all the students, which has gone from 6 to 8...why? money )... opportunities are not distributed equally at all. The school  will spot the few that they think "they have it" (and I would remind that this is such a limited vision driven by personal taste) and they will push them over you. You will see all great opportunities going in their hands with ease and yourself left fighting for the basic.  
If you are looking for mentors, for a creative environment where you can be yourself and find your true voice, if you believe in film as an art, NFTS is not for you.

*ATHMOSPERE*
I can't even start to tell you how much I have suffered in the two years at NFTS. I have never seen a more *****y, competitive and fake environment in all my life. Once people are in and the see the way it works it's a every man for himself situation..  grab all you can or you won't get any at all. And if that was stated and clear wouldn't be a problem...but the worst part is that everyone seems to be everyone else best friend..till you get stabbed in the back.
This may sound over the top, but I promise is not. Imagine that every person that goes there feels like this is a make it or break it situation, not because they are like that, but that is the way they make you feel about it all... and that really brings the worst out of people. I never felt so lonely.
It's crazy..even the staff *****es and creates tensions..they have fights and attempts to sabotages amongst departments. I mean..this is meant to be a school.
Surely, you'll find the nice people and the one that do not get affected that much, but be ready to be the one left out of the games if you are not doing all in you can to get your opportunities over others.

*FINAL THOUGHTS*

You may be thinking I could be a very sensitive person, that maybe has to have the right atmosphere around himself to feel comfortable. Well, I am not.
I have moved out of my country when I was 18, went to other schools and lived with many different kind of people in many different situations, some very tense, trust me. But NFTS top them all. So keep that in mind.
Also I want to underline that that is the way the Industry works, so really it may be a good training ground. My problem is that out there you get paid for fighting...in NFTS you pay, and a lot. This is the national school... It should be a place of equal opportunities not a mirror of an unjust world, a place where people are helped to develop their talent and art, not a factory of Hollywood machines, a place where one feels part of a  team, not a man in a fight for survival.
And this is why I don't advice NFTS to all of you.. I do advice it if you are ruthless, if you know how to play the game, if you know how  play THEM. 

NFTS GRADUATE with many awards

(By the way..I had to keep anonymous because I am afraid of  the repercussions of me saying what I felt in my time there...Even if I am out since years. First unspoken rule at NFTS...never talk bad about NFTS or you'll be excluded. Fear.)


----------



## Chris W

There are now film school review pages for NTFS and LFS as well:

National Film and Television School

London Film School


----------



## ValDalMil

fanfilm said:


> Hey
> actually I dont think its that easy to get in. you should take your time. maybe 2 years working strong on your portfolio. the acceptance rate is very low and as its a MA program most people do have an BA in something before they get in.
> good luck!



It is not true. You don`t need to have strong portfolio. This is another urban legend. More than half of accepted students did short film just before applying and just to support application. Most of the students do not have any experience in film or TV. It is hard to get but only because of 8-10 places in each department and school politics about "equal opportunity" which means "you can be the best but do not fit indicators this year". But you should always try and apply. 70% is just luck. Plus there is not enough people in Sound (?) so they take a few random people and always a few students drop school in first 1-4 weeks so you can get in from back up list. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kane

NFTS GRADUATE said:


> Hi,
> I have decided to share my experience at NFTS in the hope that it will help you taking a decision.
> I have graduated at NFTS not so many years ago and these are some of my reasons for regretting it:
> 
> *MONEY*
> The course is very expensive and to that there is to add accommodation and living. Really for many of the courses is very difficult to keep travelling from/ to London, as trains connecting are not very frequent, you feel you are missing out, and obviously the added price of an year travel card. I have come out with a huge debt that pushed me to have to get all the jobs I could...which eventually effected my work and reputation. And even worst my passion .. if you keep doing bad work because you must it really digs into your ability to love what you are doing. Trust me,...a huge debt is not what you need to get started.
> 
> *THE GAME*
> A part a few  very nice caring people NFTS feels like an Industry...ruthless and money driven. The reason why you have heard of NFTS and not LFS is because NFTS takes good care of advertising its successful student. This may seem a positive but really is not. Hang with me here. Once you have paid and you are in you are going to have to fight for things that you would think were part of your curriculum. Basic stuff: Tutor interest in your work and feedbacks are not given unless you literally pray for it..equipment availability is a real battle (they just haven't got enough for all the students, which has gone from 6 to 8...why? money )... opportunities are not distributed equally at all. The school  will spot the few that they think "they have it" (and I would remind that this is such a limited vision driven by personal taste) and they will push them over you. You will see all great opportunities going in their hands with ease and yourself left fighting for the basic.
> If you are looking for mentors, for a creative environment where you can be yourself and find your true voice, if you believe in film as an art, NFTS is not for you.
> 
> *ATHMOSPERE*
> I can't even start to tell you how much I have suffered in the two years at NFTS. I have never seen a more ***y, competitive and fake environment in all my life. Once people are in and the see the way it works it's a every man for himself situation..  grab all you can or you won't get any at all. And if that was stated and clear wouldn't be a problem...but the worst part is that everyone seems to be everyone else best friend..till you get stabbed in the back.
> This may sound over the top, but I promise is not. Imagine that every person that goes there feels like this is a make it or break it situation, not because they are like that, but that is the way they make you feel about it all... and that really brings the worst out of people. I never felt so lonely.
> It's crazy..even the staff ***es and creates tensions..they have fights and attempts to sabotages amongst departments. I mean..this is meant to be a school.
> Surely, you'll find the nice people and the one that do not get affected that much, but be ready to be the one left out of the games if you are not doing all in you can to get your opportunities over others.
> 
> *FINAL THOUGHTS*
> 
> You may be thinking I could be a very sensitive person, that maybe has to have the right atmosphere around himself to feel comfortable. Well, I am not.
> I have moved out of my country when I was 18, went to other schools and lived with many different kind of people in many different situations, some very tense, trust me. But NFTS top them all. So keep that in mind.
> Also I want to underline that that is the way the Industry works, so really it may be a good training ground. My problem is that out there you get paid for fighting...in NFTS you pay, and a lot. This is the national school... It should be a place of equal opportunities not a mirror of an unjust world, a place where people are helped to develop their talent and art, not a factory of Hollywood machines, a place where one feels part of a  team, not a man in a fight for survival.
> And this is why I don't advice NFTS to all of you.. I do advice it if you are ruthless, if you know how to play the game, if you know how  play THEM.
> 
> NFTS GRADUATE with many awards
> 
> (By the way..I had to keep anonymous because I am afraid of  the repercussions of me saying what I felt in my time there...Even if I am out since years. First unspoken rule at NFTS...never talk bad about NFTS or you'll be excluded. Fear.)


 That is really helpful what you say .. I felt all of this when I was there for open day. I am not English And I was really uncomfortable there  as a European . From 190 people only 3 (+1 myself) were non-British . Maybe that’s even normal as it’s NATIONAL Film and television school . Since that day I have a lots of questions in my mind where to apply.. and why.. for sure NFTS is highly  recommend by many articles but when you need to learn everyday some subjects you must spend your lifetime  and money , so you need make very practical decision and for sure you need much more information from students who already applied there .


----------



## ValDalMil

Kane said:


> That is really helpful what you say .. I felt all of this when I was there for open day. I am not English And I was really uncomfortable there  as a European . From 190 people only 3 (+1 myself) were non-British . Maybe that’s even normal as it’s NATIONAL Film and television school . Since that day I have a lots of questions in my mind where to apply.. and why.. for sure NFTS is highly  recommend by many articles but when you need to learn everyday some subjects you must spend your lifetime  and money , so you need make very practical decision and for sure you need much more information from students who already applied there .



I can bet that all those (or 95%) "articles" that highly recommend NFTS are just bought or are written as a favour etc. ONLY honest opinions about this school come from alumni. Just try to talk with them because I don't think people will be bit scared to write truth. 

I like what my friend said lately, she was on Directing Fiction. She said "All courses in the school are literally just to provide free crew to Direction Fiction students". I think this means a lot, if not everything.


----------

